# Delete saved attatchements?



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

when i go to add a attachment, it shows all the ones i have used in the past. just wondering how i delete these from showing?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Go to settings

then attachments


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

did. dosent work.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

At the moment you can't.

The new attachment manager shows you everything you have ever uploaded.

L


----------

